# chime sounds (odd question)



## eegad (Feb 3, 2012)

Curious about something with the chime sounds the car emits from the drivers door speaker - when you hit the auto lock when exiting the car, or if you're not wearing your seatbelt, etc...

Does a sensor/switch request the audio/infotainment system to generate the chime sounds, or is there another circuit that generates the sound which is then spliced into the drivers door speaker? If another circuit is spliced in, where is that splice located exactly?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

In the Gen1, the radio is the car's sound card. The command is sent over the computer bus and the radio creates the sound.

I'd imagine the Gen2 does the same.


----------

